# Question about a possible new recipe



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi. 





I'm thinking about making a potato-banana wine (just a gallon) to use to top up or to enhance my "blah" wines. Potato is good for topping up because it takes on the taste of other wines. Banana is good for body. What do you think??





THanks!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

You think my thinking is correct? It seems too easy!!!!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Sure, just boil the tators and use the juice from them and mash the bananas and put into a bag during fermentation for lots of tannin extraction.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm gonna start that tomorrow. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

OK. Waiting......


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

I started it today. It does not show promise, because the potato part of the recipe stinks like &amp;^%$.... Iam not happy with it, but it's just at the beginning. I hope that over time the smell will calm down.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

You should take pics every time you start a wine and after it is racked to glass, and post them. Then you will be Queen of finevinewines forum.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

It's a one-woman show here, so it's kind of hard to rack and take decent pics at the same time. I don't want to be queen -- just like to help people where I can.



At least I try.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

No,I mean take the pic after it is in the carboy.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, I will do that sometime today. It's such a rainy day here, so not much to do than... MAKE WINE! heehehe


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I hear ya. I can't think of a better way I would rather use a rainy day, other than sleep, but that's overrated.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, fermentation took off overnight. It seems to be doing well. The smell went away, and it smells vomity, so everything is on track. I will transfer to the glass jug when it hits 1.040 or so.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

It smells vomity so everything is on track......


Alrighty then......


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh, the smell of fermentation reminds me always of vomit -- that slightly acidic smell. If I smell it in my wines, either someone puked in them (very off track), or they're fermenting (i.e. right on track)....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

OK. I love the smell of fernenting wine. Every time, even the Rotgut smelled good while fermenting.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 23, 2005)

Gosh, I can't believe I'm writing this, but I never said the smell of fermenting wine is bad.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Vomit, good or bad in smell?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 24, 2005)

Different strokes for deferent folks lol.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

What ever _melts _your butter!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 25, 2005)

Hahaha, well, everything is relative.





My husband is hooked on a phrase right now that I would like to murder him everytime he says it: "Perception is reality....."


----------

